# Blue tooth safety ear muffs



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am looking for blue tooth safety ear muffs so that I can listen to music on my phone without headphone. Does anyone know if these exist?


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I am sure others make them, as well.

These are definitely top of the line.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> I am sure others make them, as well.
> 
> These are definitely top of the line.
> 
> - timbertailor


Brad, do you have a pair of these headphones ? Can you connect to two Bluetooth signals simultaneously ? I'd like to be able to listen to my stereo via a Bluetooth transmitter and be able to listen if I get a call on my iPhone, as well.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm looking for a set myself. I've seen a Peltor work tunes model that is supposed to be bluetooth but I can't find it for sale even on Amazon. I may go with the Leight and get a Bluetooth adapter. The Sennheisers are not in the budget.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Bose makes them… very pricey… but, would be the BEST!


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

This is what I bought, not too costly and available through Amazon.

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/safety-gear-upgrades/


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd be weary about using the Bose or Sennheiser earphones in a workshop environment. I'd much rather have something ruggedized for such an application. Much the same way instead of having a regular phone, I have a ruggedized phone that has proven to better take a beating than any non-ruggedized phone I've previously carried.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I have the Howard Leight set with radio. The volume is limited (it is designed to save your eardrums, afterall) but the radio is exceptionally sensitive. I wear them when I sit on the riding mower and it makes a boring chore a lot less dull. I will say that they are heavy though, so if you plan on wearing something all day long I'd look around a bit. There are a lot of bluetooth head sets for motorcycling that will cancel the music out when you get a phone call. Adapting them to a pair of earmuffs may not be that difficult.


----------



## tdwilli1 (Jan 21, 2014)

> I have the Howard Leight set with radio. The volume is limited (it is designed to save your eardrums, afterall) but the radio is exceptionally sensitive. I wear them when I sit on the riding mower and it makes a boring chore a lot less dull. I will say that they are heavy though, so if you plan on wearing something all day long I d look around a bit. There are a lot of bluetooth head sets for motorcycling that will cancel the music out when you get a phone call. Adapting them to a pair of earmuffs may not be that difficult.
> 
> - dhazelton





> I am looking for blue tooth safety ear muffs so that I can listen to music on my phone without headphone. Does anyone know if these exist?
> 
> - yellowtruck75


I just got these for a gift and they work pretty good! Block out sounds great, ran my planer and listened to music at the same time.

http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Tough-Sounds-Protection-Headphones/dp/B00L9MFATO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1419270096&sr=8-1&keywords=tough+sounds

Tim


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

tdwilli1
I like the ear muffs you attached but Amazon doesn't have them available. Hopefully I can find them some where else


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Cant believe there is only one bran of bluetooth ear muffs available.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

I have found some Sony headphones (MDR10RBT) that will accept two bluetooth signals. They don't have the best sound, kind of scratchy, but they go over the ears to help muffle noise.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Was watching a pod cast of Wood Whisperer and he used Leight earphones which have speakers only and no batteries, then used a blue tooth adapter and seemed to work well. I remembered I bought an adapter for my wife's car (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008AGQMQC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and borrowed the neighbor's speaker earmuffs to see how it would work with my dumb phone. Worked well for music streaming and able to select the next song and adjust the volume from the adapter without having to take my phone out of my pocket which is nice. I can hear a call coming in and the person at the other end, but they can't hear me so I may have a few more bugs to work out to allow my voice to be heard. For under $60 total this could be a good deal, especially with all the earmuff options out there.


----------

